
UK counter-terror laws most Orwellian in Europe, says Amnesty - antr
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jan/17/uk-counter-terror-laws-most-orwellian-in-europe-says-amnesty
======
junto
I think that a succession of British Home Secretaries have read 1984, then
have subsequently been disappointed at its lack of vision, and dived straight
into dastardly evil ways in which they could improve upon Orwell's
shortsightedness.

Theresa May appears to have excelled in her endeavours and would get an A+ for
effort and implementation.

/s

